# Betta Pictures Contest 2 - The voting



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK, so people, the voting was cut short a few days and I'm so sorry but I wasn't here. So new date: The voting will end on may 8, 2013. If you would like to see the picture of the betta then here's the thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=128986 
The ones I put on the poll are in order with the ones in the thread. So good luck to voting!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Voted for you Sy, I love the sun in that pic


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Voted! Nice group!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Grrr I forgot to enter.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks to whoever voted for me


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

voted! Wonder who's gonna win. :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay!! Thank You to whoever voted for Indigo he's very grateful:-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't believe three people voted for me!! Huge thank you! I know I won't win but it is still fun watching how this goes


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

this really needs more people voting, i'm going advertise this contest in my signature if you don't mind Perry?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I just voted, some very nice pictures it was hard to decide which one to vote for.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Of course, help yourself.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thank you to both who have voted for me!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh, thank you all for voting!


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

*Here is Santiago, again !*

Good luck to everyone. HEre is Santiago.
umm, i smy photo on here already / duh... can't figure out where the photos are !!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

yay Indigo has 3 votes now! :thankyou:.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

only one day left to vote now :shock:


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

When are the winners going to be officially announced?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK...first, second and third place winners!!! 

First: *Tappy 4 me - Fulkor*!
Second: *Syriiven - Tsukino Tatsu* !
Third: Indigo Betta - Indigo, valen1014 - Ezria, BeautifulBetta123 - Marble, Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd, and Hadoken Kitty - Snow White!

Congrats to all who participated and sorry for me not bieng online all the time! ;-)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yay! I got third! Thanks to the three people who voted for me!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners! *Tappy4me* please send me a PM so I can coordinate you on your 1st place prize ($25 Amazon Gift Certificate)!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

so many beautiful bettas in this contest i'm pleased Indigo came third
congratulations to Tappy4me, Syriiven and all the other third place winners!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners! =]

@Perry the platypus I *think* I volunteered to make a betta signature image for the 3rd place winners. I won't be able to get them in until the week of June 3rd (I'm suuuuper sorry, it's that I have my med school entrance exam the 30th so I really have 0 time to do them right now). But I promise I'll have them done that week. I could use the pic they submitted for the contest but if any of the 3rd place people want a different pic then they could PM it to me =] Thanks and sorry again ^^;


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

valen1014 said:


> Congrats to all the winners! =]
> 
> @Perry the platypus I *think* I volunteered to make a betta signature image for the 3rd place winners. I won't be able to get them in until the week of June 3rd (I'm suuuuper sorry, it's that I have my med school entrance exam the 30th so I really have 0 time to do them right now). But I promise I'll have them done that week. I could use the pic they submitted for the contest but if any of the 3rd place people want a different pic then they could PM it to me =] Thanks and sorry again ^^;



how many fish can we have in the signature?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Congratulations Syriiven and Tsukino Tatsu


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

Gorgeous and congrats to all....
I Of course, I STILL think SANTIAGO should have won something


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> how many fish can we have in the signature?


I think just one for now unless I have time to go around a second time ^^;


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

valen1014 said:


> I think just one for now unless I have time to go around a second time ^^;



Okay I'll like one of Igneel please


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey guys! Here are the sigs =] You should be able to just save them as an image and upload them. I think they should appear smaller when you add them to the signature section but, if they don't, or if there is anything you'd like me to change let me know!


----------

